
Board Game Gift Guide 2011 - shawndumas
http://boardgamegeek.com/wiki/page/Board_Game_Gift_Guide_2011
======
MrEnigma
Pretty good list, I was originally worried if it would be all complex games
based on the site it was from.

Blokus is probably the cheapest one on the list, and easiest to find. Ticket
to Ride/Settlers of Catan are all around great games (and getting known enough
that enough people know how to play them).

In the other section, I can vouch for Dominion (and all it's expansions).

Overall board game geek is a great site to get new challenging (and tons of
fun) games. A lot of places I've worked, the geeks had board game nights...

------
bombermouse
Pretty good list overall. And you can always dig deeper at that site for
family/children games.

